# total newb need help with rom instalation and choice



## dmagalhaes (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi I recently got the Bioinc and would like to install a custom Rom on there and was looking for some assistance,
If I have thing correct I would need to
1: Root
2: Install Clockworld
3: Install Rom

I have a few questions though, I recently got the OTA and hope this doesn't deter me in anyway?
Can I revert to stock if need be to return my phone to vzw?
Does this process delete, or format my sd card? Will I lose any of my pics or apps?
Really new to this and I am trying to read up on everything but sometimes thing move quick here.
Also what is the most stable/best rom out there? 
Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

To root, you can try using R3L3AS3DROOT (if it's not in general it's in the Developer Section) and see if it will root your phone on the OTA, if not, try asking droidth3ory on twitter if he knows how to get around it (I saw where he got someone else rooted after the OTA).
It will not format your sdcard-ext (the actual removable sdcard) in any way. You will lose your app when you wipe /data, so use something such as MyBackup Root (Market) or if you have only Market apps they will restore when you set up your Google accounts on the new ROM.
The most stable/best is all opinion. Other than CM7 or ICS AOSP ROMs they are all 100% stable as they are all based off of either stock or leaked Moto releases (which are still stable). Some are just for different tastes. If you like stock Gingerbread, Liberty is close as you can get 100% stable. If you like Blur, or unblurred (Blur stripped out) then Eclipse and Th3oryRoms are great. They are all great ROMs, just try some out and see what fits your tastes best. Hope this helps.


----------

